# The Lucky 7 Bubble thread of 2007 ~ this is our Year ~ Part 6



## Martha Moo

New home folks

happy blowing

happy chatting

Love Emxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Hi I'm first  Thanks Em 

Thank you all so very much for all my 7's you are wonderful lot
Someones spoilt it and put me on an eight, aren't they mean  



















































*Vicki* great news about the wheel chair 

*Miss TC * thank you for thinking of me like that       


> When you pop online, can you all help me blow Maria Christina up to 27777 in readiness for her scan on Wednesday! I know she is scared and nervous, and an extra 7 will help!!!!!


how's the 2ww going ??
The roller coaster, that's what I think it's like, is so hard
but I hope My *PUPO* Friend that you're staying positive
       
       
       
      

*PUPO 2WW Ladies* 
*Nat* testing on the 27th May       
*Miss TC* testing on the 31st May,       
*Noodlez* testing on the 1st June         
      
      

going to blow bubbles so we're all on 3 7's

hope you all have a good day
thanks a million 
Maria Christina xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW got you on 777
What date is your scan honey and will get you up to 7777
lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Cheshire Cheese now on *777*


----------



## Maria Christina

Lou29 *777*


----------



## Maria Christina

> everyone is on a double or triple except me
> 
> could someone kindly put me on a double 7 pretty please
> 
> thanks
> 
> Emxx


*Em have put you on* 777 *honey* 
hoping it brings you lots of extra luck         

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all

Thanks Maria Christina....

darn it can we rescue her back to a 777?  took us ages to sort that out. 

Need to get everyone posting so we can check all ok!!!


----------



## lou29

Maria Christina, I can't believe that after all that time we spent getting your bubbles back on sevens again for you someone has gone and spoilt them! 
Isn't there anyway that you can get them fixed on the sevens again? 
I just wanted to add my   to you for your wonderful news and 
I will be thinking of you on Wednesday.
Thankyou so much for my bubbles they mean an awful lot. 

Lou.


----------



## lou29

EBW is that you on the bubbles again? I'm not sure my finger can take another bubble marathon today!!! you get  MC as high as you can and i'll try and top her up later. 
Lou


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria

put you on a 777 hun

Nic x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

no I havent been blowing today...yet...


----------



## sallyanne1

nic thanks hun

Em and ebw you were both on 8 so put you on 77


----------



## Guest

all looking good ladies


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks Sallyanne hon.

Deffo need the bubbles atm.  Stressing like a madwoman that (.)(.) arent sore "all the time" should it be all the time or just waves or could it be either.....?


----------



## Martha Moo

everyones looking good on their doubles and trebles


----------



## Maria Christina

Look ladies, Miss TC asked for my bubbles to be fixed back to the 7's 
thank you honey

will be a help

I'm not going to look again till after my scan in case the bubble monster is about

need my 7's today
scan at 10am, and I've got vertigo as well  
feels like you're drunk with the room spinning around if you lay down and if you walk you're on a boat !
Doctor said it could be stress related or a virus !

love and hugs to you all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

GOOD LUCK FOR THE SCAN TODAY MARIA CHRISTINA     ​
I just know you're going to be fine hunnie       

All bubbles looking fine!!

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeah good luck hon xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck Maria. 
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi girls all is looking ok for now.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Miss TC is in need of bubble sorting out
unfortunately you girls will have to sort her i will put her onto a 77 but am at work and need to go and no pc at home atm so can u girls help get her back to a 777

pretty please

MC i have been thinking of u 

Love to everyone 
Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

theres 100 from me will try again later if needed but I am having "fun" at work too....


----------



## sallyanne1

100 from me too will be back later to blow some more


----------



## TwiceBlessed

STOP!


----------



## lou29

oh no..... I've just blown one too many!!! I'm so sorry. WHAT CAN I DO??
Lou.


----------



## lou29

Sorry guys I'll blow her past and up to 777 again


----------



## TwiceBlessed

darn another 1000 required....come on ladies lets get going again.....I suggest when we get in the 750s then we call a halt until we work out who is going to finish off the 777


----------



## lou29

Good plan. Sorry


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ok can i let you finish them?


----------



## lou29

I've stopped


----------



## lou29

Me or you?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

please carry on...YOU!


----------



## lou29

Did I redeem myself? 
Lou.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

with flying colours hon x


----------



## lou29

Thank goodness for that 
I struggle with my counting sometimes  
Will pay more attention next time.
Could try harder... thats me all over


----------



## natalie83

Hey Girlies... how are we all doing?

Can i get some help with my bubbles please... i hope i'm not being greedy but need all the lucky 7's i can get!!!

EBW how are u feeling sweetie?


----------



## kara76

i need bubbles test day is sunday


----------



## MissSunshine

Could you all have special thoughts for my recipient please........

I was due to start D/R on June 5th but due to ill health of my recipient, my cycle has been cancelled before it's even begun.... I'm so sad    but also worried for my recipient.

I'm going to take a break from here for a couple of days, but i will be back!!!

Good luck to all of you, starting tx or testing!! I hope you get the  we _*all *_dream of!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## MissTC

Em  
Lou  
EBW1969  
Sallyanne1 

Thanks soooooooo much for sorting my bubbles ladies - I am going to start blowing you all lots and lots in return!!!

*Rhonda*, honey I am so sorry, that must have been so disappointing for you 

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## MissTC

*kara76* - that's you blown up to a 777 honey - good luck for Sunday #

*lou29* - started to blow you bubbles, then realised I had ruined your 777 - SO I have now blown you an extra 1000 bubbles so you still end on a 777!!

*Em, EBW1969* - be back shortly to do yours - I am all out of puff at the mo 

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Guest

girls, i dont wanna seem cheeky   oh what the hell, i blow enough bubbles on here  

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssse can i have a 777 for tomoro's scan  


         

rhonda im sorry hun, sending loads of pos thoughts to your recip to get better soon so you can start  
                                      

hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya maz

i will do you now!

Rhonda so very sorry 

Love Emxx

Done


----------



## natalie83

Rhonda... So sorry to hear your news. {{{ HUGS }}} 

just 600 more bubbles to go for a triple lucky 7... 

Does anyone else need anymore??


----------



## Maria Christina

Rhonda am sorry to hear about your recipient, I hope she'll soon be on the mend and you'll be able to start soon,
don't stay away toooooo long

Miss TC  how you feeling on your 2ww ??

Have to say to you wonderful special ladies


























































a million thank you's the 7777777 worked
we have been very blessed with a heartbeat, a miracle



















































This vertigo is shocking, so will just wish you all loads and loads of 7's much love and luck to you all
thanks for being so supportive, means so much       


















































love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

*There you go Natalie83*


----------



## MissTC

*Em * - thats you up to a 777 too sweetheart xxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie83

Thank you Miss TC

{{{ BIG HUGS }}}

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss Tc   

Natalie        

Rhonda thinking of u

Maz  for baseline scan tomorrow

Everyones looking good  

Love Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all

All lookin good on bubbles I think with only a couple of us on 77 and the rest on 777 or more....

Sorry I am not very posty but having had a complete emotional wipeout on Tuesday I am trying not to live on here as I was before.  I am still checking in on all threads that I am subscribed to (including this one) but need to try and get some balance back in my life as I am obsessing and its making me slightly mad.....I was checking ff every 5 minutes or so at work and that cant be healthy.

Lovely news on your hb maria christina! What day were you on when you saw that can you remind me....last time my first scan wasnt til 7+5

Rhonda so sorry for your news....I really hope you can restart soon honey.

Good luck today maz.

I have my scan on Tuesday.....


----------



## Maria Christina

any spare prayers please ladies, started bleeding last night, and have phoned Spain

going for another scan please God my little one has a strong heart and will still be there
I asked for a progesterone test yesterday and it's really low, good job I asked, level only 39
so on way to Hammersmith, hoping and praing and will go on jabs and pray my little one gets enough till I get them

fingers crossed and if you can spare a prayer I'd be grateful

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

oh hon I am sorry you are dealing with this.  Did you have your scan yesterday?  Was it at Hammersmith? Maybe they just aggravated something?  Dont know anything about progesterone levels I'm afraid.

Thinking of you and praying for you and your bean honey and really hoping all will be well.


----------



## Martha Moo

Maria

sending lots of love and prayers to you and your little bubba

Have  u heard from IM?

Thinking of you i will check into IM thread a little later to see if any news

praying so much for you darling

Love emxx


----------



## MissTC

*Girls

I am afraid to say I have devastating news from Maria Christina - she lost her darling darling baby today     

Maria is my special FF Angel, and I am heartbroken for her   

Please please send all your love and hugs her way, she is going to need us more than ever*


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Oh I am soo soo sorry this is just so unfair.  She is such a special person and (although noone deserves this) I have been hoping and praying hard for her.

Please let her know I am thinking of her. x


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh Maria    Im so sorry hunni


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

i have posted elsewhere to Maria

Maria my heart is breaking for you sweetheart

We are all here for u always

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

someones been and ruined our 8's

miss tc maria natalie and ebw have popped u on double 7s

just about to go to the vet with willow for her 6 month check
could someone sort me onto a 77 

thanks

Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think we have a bubble troll  

Sorted you em. good luck at the vet.

Thanks for bubbles.


----------



## natalie83

Maria I am so so sorry to hear your news. Its truely heartbreaking. I know we haven't really spoken much but i really feel for you and you are in my thoughts...  Life can be so unkind!


----------



## Guest

im so so sorry maria     sending you loads of hugs    

thanks for sorting my bubbles for todays scan, im offically stimming tonight  

mwah


----------



## *~Nic~*

Maria, so so sorry ot hear your sad news.  

Maz - wow finally stimming...excellent news.

Nic xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just popping in to check on the bubbles

Miss TC u were on an 8 again   put u back onto a 77

EBW put u back onto a 77!

everyone else is on doubles and trebles

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Everything is looking fine.

Kate xx


----------



## lou29

I'm so sorry Maria. I dont know what to say, how to try to help... I really hoped and thought things would work out for you.   
Please know that so many people are thinking about you and when you feel strong enough we will be here for you. 

Lou.


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss TC

put u back to a 777

Emx


----------



## Maria Christina

thank you lovely ladies      

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## natalie83

Hey girls...

Just wanna ask if everyone can keep their fingers crossed for me... i'm due to test sunday but rang my clinic this morning as i feel very bloated and having AF pains... they have told me to test today!!

I feel so nervous and i'm shaking loads... waiting for hubby to get home from work which should be about half hours time!!! 

Oh god i feel sick...

I'll keep u posted!!!

Nat


----------



## Guest

oooooo, how did it go hun?  ?       

i hope so much this has worked for you hun.

                                    ​


----------



## sallyanne1

Natalie any news hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just checking in

Everyone was on a 77 or 777

Maria i have popped u up to a 777 sweetie
sending u all my love

Maz hope stimming is going good

nats did u test      

EBW hope ur ok

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi just wanted to wish everyone a good weekend.  

Dont know if I will drop in here now before my 6w scan on Tuesday so on a purely selfish note please wish me luck as I am very scared!


----------



## natalie83

Hey Girls.... 

Well... I can safely say... Its a BFP!!!! I'm still in shock... can't quite believe it!!! 

Scan booked for the 14th June... so fingers crossed for then. Thank you all so much for your well wishes.

EBW... Good Luck for Tues sweetie... i'll be thinking of you!!!

Nat xx


----------



## Martha Moo

congratulations Nat

Ooh 14t June
what a fab day for a scan - its my birthday!

  

Emxx


----------



## natalie83

Thanks Em... well lets hope it'll be a double celebration!!!

I'll keep you all posted!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Nat fantastic news hun im so happy for you


----------



## Guest

nat babe all i can say is woohoo         

im so happy for you hun   you had me worried cos you didn't post earlier, dont do that to me again lady!  

mwah


----------



## natalie83

hehehe Sorry princess... i've officially been told off!!   

It was such a shock... dont know why, i think i'd convinced myself it was BFN cos i was having bad AF pains but the nurse said thats typical early pregnancy symptoms. It took some time to sink in and after alot of tears and many many phone calls to family i was ready to let you all know!! I still can't believe it really. Still got my test... can't stop looking at it! hehehe   

Chuffed to bits!!! Just want to thank you all so much for all your support... and my many bubbles... they obviously worked!!! 

Good Luck to everyone... still thinking of you all and keeping my fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## MissTC

Congratulations Natalie   wonderful news


----------



## Kamac80

Natalie congrats on your BFP.

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Congrats Nat!!! I was so worried when you didnt post....and although promised myself I would stay away from here for sanity reasons I had to come on to check...

Bubbles seem ok.

Can people please keep an eye on mine specially for Tuesday's scan 

Have a good weekend all.

Thanks x


----------



## *kateag*

Maria I am so so sorry to hear your news, my God I wish I could say something to help you, its is beyond unfair and I cant believe its happened. 

I am so sorry. 

xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi hope everyone is ok?

7's looking fine.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

vicki

someone had put u on an 8  

have popped u back to a 77


----------



## MissTC

Please please please can someone pop me back on a 777? Sorry, I am not being greedy (well not much) but I so want to keep my 7's until test day on Thursday and someone has put me on a 9 

Thanks
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Guest

im tryin to sort you out hun


----------



## Guest

oh no, i blew 999 and someone else has blown some too, we've gone over


----------



## noodlez

I'm blowing for you too hun  


Noodlez.xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm blowing as well


----------



## noodlez

Mrs R its nice to finally see a pic of Grant, bless look at him in his uniform. He looks dead smart.


----------



## noodlez

I've stopped, don't wanna go over.


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done Tracy


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss TC

i have blown u to a 777


well 7777 now!

Em


----------



## MissTC

Oooooh four 7's!!!! Thank you so much girls


----------



## brownowl23

HI everyone

Did ya miss me? got back from hols today

All 7's looking good.

Can we blow more than one at a time now?

Chris


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome back chris

we certainly can!

just as well cos someone has ruined Miss Tc's 7777 (again)

Will try to do some blowing but think will need help as this desktop is nowhere near as good for blowing as my laptop!

everyone else is on doubles or trebles

Emxx

half way there!


----------



## Maria Christina

*Miss TC* you're four 7's didn't last long honey, but have blown you
777
Not long now, stay positive  
      
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

*Nat* Congratulations on your BFP     

*Chris* the new bump picture is lovely, you're boys are growing well 
we missed you 

*Mrs Rednap* Grant is certainly a handsome young man 
When does his new chair arrive ??

*Em*  how are you doing ??

*EBW1969* we'll sort you're bubbles out for Tuesday, you can count on us
      

*Kateag* Thank you     

*Kate, Princess, Noodlez,* 

sorry short and sweet, counting the hours till I can take more tablets,  five more hours to go 

love hugs and lots of luck to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Bubbles looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

can one of u lovely ladies pop me on a 77 please


----------



## noodlez

There you go hun all done


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW1969 Good luck with your scan today, try not to worry
      
       
       
       
       
       
       
      

*To our 2ww ladies* 
   
  

Miss TC testing 31 st May 
      
       
       
       
       
       
       
      

Noodlez testing on the 1st June  
      
       
       
       
       
       
       
      

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## natalie83

EBW... Just wanted to wish u loads of Luck today with your scan... will be thinking about you all day!

I'm back to work today after a lazy 2ww... should be a shock to the system, so will check how u got on later!!!

Lots & Lots of Luck and     

Nat xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

maria   lovely to see  your post

Miss TC        

Nats hope work is ok today!

EBW  for your scan, i put your bubbles to a 777 yesterday hope they bring u luck

maz         grow follies grow!

Love Emxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Everyone

All bubbles looking OK.

BAck to work today after a week s holiday. UGH

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks all.

Saw a "strong" heartbeat this morning....she said everything looked "fine".

They have booked me in for another scan at 8w just to ease my sanity after last time.

Sorry cant stop this work stuff gets in the way dunnit?


----------



## Maria Christina

*EBW1969* that is brilliant news am so pleased for you  
everything will be fine, try not to worry
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Maria Christina,

Sending you lots of  and    

I don't know when Grant's new chair arrives they said about 4-6 weeks but they usually phone anyway when it's pick up time  

Well I got good news at the clinic yesterday the consultant has finally given me Clomid to try  so the 7's have worked their magic.

Tracy's orange posts have helped a lot too!!   you see the posts and the positive thoughts just flow.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Maria Christina

Oh Vicki that is really brilliant news, am thrilled for you
      

shame they make you wait for Grant's new chair, I hope it's quicker for you

sending you loads and loads of bubbles
       
       
   
              
  
and tons of 7777777



















































lots of love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just whizzing by....

Em have bumped you up to a 77 rather than just a 7. Would do a 777 but work are already looking at me funny....

all else present and correct on the bubble front.


----------



## brownowl23

just popped in to say helloooooooo


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone just popping in to say hi!

All bubbles looking fine.

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

can I please be greedy and ask for a 77


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

MC you were on a 00   
so have put u back to a 77

ebw have put u back to a 77

sorry cant manage any 777 feeling poorly 

love to all
Em


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all well?

All 7's looking good.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest

my bubbles worked, ec should be monday, i will know for sure on sat.

awww em hunni, whats up hun? hope you feel better soon


----------



## noodlez

Could someone sort out my bubbles please


----------



## lou29

EBW, 777 again. 
Lou.


----------



## noodlez

Thanks girls


----------



## TwiceBlessed

all looking good.  

Noodlez I decided to 77 you and then realised I had overshot and 78'd you....so have 77'd you again...


----------



## noodlez

Thanks hunny  


Noodlez.xx


----------



## brownowl23

All 7's looking good

Chris


----------



## MissSunshine

All 7's are looking good!!


----------



## Maria Christina

all looking good

*Em* thank you honey   
are you feeling a bit better yet ?  
It's almost you're birthday  what have you got planned ?

*Princess* good luck for EC on Mindy       

Just sneaked out to Tesco, big mistake, realised quite quickly that I shouldn't be there and 
should be at home ! got to the till as quick as I could, but feel  Wait till DH wakes up  
Will have to tell him, as I left the bits in the boot ! 
Haven't driven for ages so was really strange, and wanted to get a present for special friend

back to rest for me, where's the pain killers  haven't even the energy to go get them

have a good weekend all
love luck and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## GAC

Hi can someone put me on 7 so far im having a good year and i dont want the bubble to burst thanks luv gac


----------



## MrsRedcap

All done GAC!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

MC
I am away atm honey but will give u an update when we are home tomorrow

Have popped u on a 77

GAC have also popped u on a 77

everyone else seems ok

EM


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Please can someone get me back on a 7  

Maria x


----------



## Maria Christina

Maria all done, put you on a 77, good luck with testing  

everyones looking good 

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Thank - you MC  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

MC you were on an 8 so sorted u!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Kate thank you  

Am gonna try and get Maria on 777 for testing

everyone looks ok

have a good day
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Maria Christina have 77'd you honey.

Maria have put you up another 100 (still 77) if someone can help get them both up to a 777? My mouse at work is complaining though if I click 7 times fast that gives 4 bubbles......so I have worked out!


----------



## brownowl23

All 7's lo9oking good

Got midwife appointment this afternoon. Hope she is nice :O) 

Chris


----------



## *kateag*

MC have put you on a 777, and Maria have put you on it as well hun. 
xxxxx

Brownowl, good luck for today!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning all

all 777's are looking good

Chris  for ur m/w appt

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

Kate thank you   

Em put you and Vicki on 777   

Chris goodluck with appointment, she'll be lovely

take good care all

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

grrrrr what happened now...?  Im on a 97? huh?

brownowl I have 77d you again but cant 777 you as work are looking suspiciously at me.


----------



## Martha Moo

ebw and chris

have bumped u both up a couple of 77's but gotta dash now

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Just checking in and all looks ok!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks Em, 

do we have a bubble troll lurking again.....


----------



## GAC

Thanks mrs Redcap , how u doing chick .Hope u are well  luv gac xx


----------



## lou29

GAC, Someone had put you on 78 so I upped you to 877. Sorry you aren't all sevens anymore but haven't got the energy to 7777 you!!!!
Lou.


----------



## GAC

Thanks Lou i need all the luck in the world my ivf funds are struggling think i could do with a little lottery win  luv gac xxx


----------



## MissTC

Morning 

All 7's ok, except for me  Some nasty person has ruined the lovely 7777 you all gave me  Not a happy bunny!!!

Could someone sort it for me please?

GAC - I put you on a 777 yesterday and some  has ruined that too! 

Thanks
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou29

Miss TC you're back on 77. 
Lou.


----------



## MissTC

Lou x


----------



## brownowl23

MOrning Girls

Well I was given a reality check by my midwfie yesterday. She told me in no uncertain terms she does not expect me to be working after 28 weeks, and if I have any annual leave she expects me to take it before 28 weeks. Due to my age and the fact it is a DE twins pregnancy she is concerned about pre term labour and does not want me taking any risks with these precious babies. 
Well there was me plannign on telling HR I am working till 36 weeks and getting signed off by the doc if need be. Midwife says our docs wont sign us off for pregnancy reasons.

So I now need to talk to my work about workign from home soon

Chris


----------



## Maria Christina

Chris the doctor will sign you off for stress, just go and tell him what the reasurring woman   told you
and he/she will sign you off no problems 
Have you seen a consultant ?  Maybe he'll sign you off
don't worry honey, you and your boys' will be fine

take good care

Miss TC   how are you my angel, long time no hear  
shame about your bubbles, someone   always does that to me toooooo

GAC know what you mean about a lottery win, we could do with one too

it's not fair is it, we have to go through all this and pain and worry about the money as well  

have a good day all
take care
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

All 7's looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## natalie83

Hi How is everyone??

Chris i think you can take you're maternity leave from 11wks prior to the EDD of your babies. I know it leaves you less time after but its always an option! Hope yr ok.. should have some news on clothes soon, u know what men are like!!! 

Nat xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm back on an 8 again  I need my 7's as I hope to start my Clomid this week when the  shows her face.

Can someone do them for me?  

Thanks hunny bunnies

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80

Vicki have put u on 77 hun

Kate xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Phew...thanks Kate


----------



## Maria Christina

come on we can do better than that, lets put Vicki on 777

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww you are so lovely MC    

Sending you  and 

Vicki x


----------



## Maria Christina

You are welcome honey   

When do you start, is it injections or tablets ??   sorry don't know 
Wishing you lots and lots of       
   
                 
   
      

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I start the clomid tablets on day 2 of my next period which is due anytime


----------



## Maria Christina

Ohhhhhhhhhh yipheeeeeeeee an AF dance for you

                

So what happens then, Did warn you      
do you take it and then  ??

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yep I take it from days 2-6 go for a scan on day 12 to see if there are follies and then hopefully we get the go ahead for   

If there are more than three follies then we have to abstain for the rest of the cycle boooo hissssss  

Poor Leigh won't know what hit him


----------



## Martha Moo

Could someone pretty please sort my 7's

Love Em


----------



## Kamac80

Em ive popped u on a 77

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks kate


----------



## TwiceBlessed

OK 

Chris and Kara have 77'd you from a 7
Kate and Vicki you were both on a 78  so have 77'd you again.

All others looking good.

Having a weird day already.  EDD for the angel I lost was today therefore keep thinking my symptoms are less this morning for this lo.....

Having a scan (8w) on Monday so please keep an eye on those bubbles for me over the weekend/Monday.


----------



## Maria Christina

ahhhhh *EBW1969*  the EDD dates are the hardest honey and the other thing I can offer you is a million hugs
             
             
             
honey try not to worry, I know you won't help but worry a little, this little one will be fine, 
will pop you up on 777 for extra luck and will keep checking for you for monday ok
so don't worry    

*Em* not so long till your birthday, what have you got planned ??

*Miss TC* big hugs   

*Chris* have you got over the shock of the midwife yet, have you got a nice doctor that will sign you off work. You still need money

*Kate* hope your ok 

*GAC *  *Nat* 

 to all  hope you all have a good day

*Vicki*







lucky you







and lucky leigh,








at least he'll be smiling   
seems a shame you can't if there are 3 follies, would you be tempted ( says she nodding her head )

Take good care all
lots of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW1969 done honey     
Take good care of yourself

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Maria Christina how very kind of you hon, hope you dont get RSI!!!

Im hanging in there. Convinced this morning (.)(.) werent sore and didnt feel as nauseous...hopefully just my brain playing up...!!!

Em whens your birthday? Mine is in 18 days.....nothing planned all brain activity concentrating on this baby x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls



Maria Christina said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh yipheeeeeeeee an AF dance for you


oops you danced the wrong way she got me again!!!!!
she must really lurve me!

Vicky hope she comes to you very soon!

EBW    
thinking of you today i will keep an eye on them bubbles my dear

Monday this week was my 2 yrs from my edd of n&c it is a hard one thinking of you

MC how r u honey

plans for my birthday........ 
well i am here for my birthday..... will me all alone as dh is on 2-10 shift we will have the morning together tho  the day after we are going to my parents caravan which is on a haven site they are coming to join us for a day which will be nice, we are taking willow too, last time we went there for my birthday we took bouncer with us i remember it well cos she came speeding out the caravan, and was running towards mil who has trouble walking so i stood in front and she knocked me to the ground dh and mil were panicking cos they thought shed broke me leg haha its my mums 60th today too! Must ring her shortly!

Anyway just checked and all bubbles are looking fine!

Em


----------



## brownowl23

HI Girls

All 7's looking good.

Well just to let you know I had a word with work yesterday. They are happy to me to do another 4 weeks at work and then 4 weeks working from home, then I have 2 weeks leave to take. THat will take me up to 32 weeks so thats better than 28 weeks.

I sopke to my doula last ngith, she sounds lovely, and we are meeting her on Tuesday. Thisis all suddenly becoming a bit real now. 

Chris


----------



## Maria Christina

Em sorry AF turned up, she is a pain, she always turns up when we don't want her and then is late when we do
Sorry your EDD was monday, you should've said, so sending you lots of cuddles too
              
              
              
Birthday sounds lovely, the morning sounds interesting








Miss TC has a better winking smilie than this, but you get the idea
Then for the rest of the day, you could read a book and ignore the housework, or take willow for a lovely walk and stop and have tea out

Take good care

Chris sounds like a good plan, don't do tooooooo much








is it a stressful job ??
take care

love to all MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

argh

someone has put me on an 8

can someone sort me out please

 Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go hon x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good job I dropped by on a spec someone had now gone and "9"d you em....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

All 7's looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

can I be really cheeky and ask for a 77 especially as I was on a 777 earlier today...pretty please


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW just popped u onto a 77

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

phew did the same for you just now....

hard to keep on top of this huh?


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW I don't believe it   wheres your 777 gone  
will sort it out

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeah we have had a bubble fiend today at least 4 of us got nobbled!!!

Thank you so much oh mouse clicking woman


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Kate I have 777d you just coz I could before going home!!!


----------



## Maria Christina

done lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thank you thank you thank you....Im exhausted...you?


Going home now


----------



## MrsRedcap

Maria Christina said:


> *Vicki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lucky leigh,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least he'll be smiling
> seems a shame you can't if there are 3 follies, would you be tempted ( says she nodding her head )


ooooh you can read me like a book MC  Too right I'll be tempted to  but with being high risk of ectopic I'll do as I'm told (for once  ) Leigh's been having words with Mr Wilbert  saying "Brace yourself mate" 



EBW1969 said:


> Kate and Vicki you were both on a 78  so have 77'd you again.


EBW Thank you hunny...I hope your wrist doesn't get sore 



Heffalump said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Christina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhh yipheeeeeeeee an AF dance for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops you danced the wrong way she got me again!!!!!
> she must really lurve me!
> 
> Vicky hope she comes to you very soon!
Click to expand...

So do I thanks Em! Where's the  when you want her eh?  It was the same for when I was egg sharing and needed to start the pill the  played with me 
Have a fab time on your caravanning hol hun 

Love and masses of  to you all

Vicki x


----------



## Maria Christina

Morning lovely ladies

have put Em and Chris on 777

*Vicki * 


> ooooh you can read me like a book MC Too right I'll be tempted to but with being high risk of ectopic I'll do as I'm told (for once ) Leigh's been having words with Mr Wilbert saying "Brace yourself mate"


    poor Leigh, are you ready, No you can't yes you can, ahhhhhhhhhhh
My fingers been working hard to get you on 777 as well, but have to go take DH to station, so will finish it later don't worry

everyone's looking good except for Vicki, someone put you on an 8  will sort it

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone looks good to me


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys 

All 7's looking good this morning  You lot have been blowing hard!! 

*EBW* - honey, when is your birthday? Mine is 22nd June? Although I am not looking forward to being yet another year older!

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Maria Christina

hi someone's doing Vicki as well, so stopped

Miss TC is it nearly your birthday honey yipheeeeeeeeeeeeee

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

That was me hon....lol

I started going slower checking we didnt go over if I had got to  60 and we were still double blowing Id have posted...!!!

All looking pretty fine now....

My birthdday is 2 days after yours tracy but I think I beat you on the years?


----------



## Kamac80

Morning! Look at all those 7's!

Thanks to whoever sorted my bubbles out! I need loads of luck at the moment!

Vicki - LOL at u and leigh!!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

someone is at it again......and I have to go to a meeting.  Please help me....!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

popped you back to a 77


----------



## brownowl23

Thanks MC for putting me on a 777

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks for the 77!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW 

Have 77'd you again


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks very much will now check you all.

Please keep an eye on my bubbles for Monday's scan- Im away the weekend...!!!

Looks ok from here....


----------



## Kamac80

Good luck for your scan

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23

good luck for your scan

Chris


----------



## MissTC

Hi girls

On way out of door, we are off camping for the weekend!

Can I ask you all to keep an eye on my bubbles until I get back on Sunday night? Don't let the bubble 8'er get me!

EBW huge luck for your scan on Monday hun

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I think that bubble 8'ers should be banned   

Have a good weekend Tracy...I am off to MILs


----------



## Kamac80

I will keep an eye on bubbles over the weekend!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

All ok  
have a good weekend all

love and hugs MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u have a lovely weekend.

all looking ok so far!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyone is looking fine on their sevens


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW

just popped you onto a 777 for your scan tomorrow



Love Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

no no no no  its now at 87!!!! please help and at least 77 me for the morning 

please- my scan is at 9.45am!!!!

Thank you in advance lovely ladies......


----------



## brownowl23

Ther eyou are hun your on a 77


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Brownowl to the rescue.....thank you sooooo much I can now go and listen to my hypnotherapy track and go to bed feeling more relaxed....

Big huge


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW1969 I told you we'd all be watching, go relax honey, 
lots and lots of luck for your scan today, am going to get you back on
777
so try not to worry to much

lots of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina

Done  EBW1969  


OK   need to pick brains please, my consultant said I could have this thing
where I make tiny blood clots, so that I would need to go onto heparin and baby aspirin
Didn't take down, the name of what he called it
or the collective name that he called all the blood tests I need to have done  
Brain wasn't exactly working when he told me, DH bless can't remember either
But going to GP tomorrow and want to ask if she would PLEASE do the blood tests for us
Saves us some money, as have heard they can be anything from £800 - £1200 for this
blood tests
All help would be appreciated, can't go do a search, cause don't know what it's called  

Thanks

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC

All 7's ok 

Maria, my Angel - I have been looking into tests to have to check my "environment" etc and other things. I have found this list of "Level 1" tests on a post in the Investigations board - apparently this member arranged for her GP to do these tests free, as they are the initial immune tests, etc. I have my follow up appt tomorrow and I am taking this list with me to ask if these are the tests I need done, and if they are hopefully I might be able to persuade my GP to get them done for me!

Level 1 Tests:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

Not sure if that helps hun, there isn't really a collective name for them as far as I can tell

Lots of love and hugs
Tracy
x

PS - sorry didnt text over the weekend my Angel, my phone had only one bar of battery and I didnt dare text anyone in case it ran out, if I had no phone my anxiety would have been worse than ever, and it was bad enough as it was 

PPS - Have a look at this link if you have time - LondonLou has got some great info in it about the investigations/immune tests she had done 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks all for the bubbles.

Beanie I have been informed is fine and the right size...heartbeat nice and strong.

I have to do some work now but first gonna check out your bubbles....

PAH!!!!


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

I am now on a naturel 2WW - can you help me with my bubbles?

Thanks all

Carrie


----------



## Guest

i'll bump you up hun


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are well?

All 7's looking good so far!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

everyone was ok except carrie

put u back to a 77

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Miss TC

You were on a 97

popped you back to a 777 

EBW you were on an 87, popped you back to a 77
couldnt manage another 777

Em


----------



## Maria Christina

All looking good 

*Carrie and Princess*   
wishing you both loads and loads of luck and 
   
      
       
      
 
                    
                    
                    
                    
      

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

except me again who is once again on a 78 who is the 78 fiend? 


ah thanks whoever that was no sooner did I post......


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW
popped you onto a 777  

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Im nothing but trouble...every day is the same!!!!!!  Thanks hon xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

I've been 8'd by some evil force not what I need right now


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I have 77d you hon sorry cant 777 you atm but working open plan not conducive to multiple bubble blowing...


----------



## Martha Moo

Vicky

Popped you on a 777

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

All 7's looking fine!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Dropping by...all looking good...do you think the bubble monster mainly strikes at night?


----------



## caz nox

Wooo hoooo I am feeling good this month!

Just realised we are moving house to number 25 2+5=7!!!!


----------



## natalie83

Hey Ladies... All 7's are looking good!

Can i PLEASE ask you all to "bump" up my Lucky bubbles as i have my scan on Thursday to see how my lil bub/s are getting along!! They worked on getting my BFP now lets hope they work for a good result thursday.

Thanx Nat xx

      
      ​


----------



## TwiceBlessed

theres 100 to get you started off but I cant multiclick too much at work. We should be able to 777 you in plenty of time for Thursday xxx


----------



## natalie83

thank you thank you thank you... how did yr scan go yesterday?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

beanie "fine" heartbeat "strong" "right size" 

still scared as been here before..... 

Will keep an eye on them bubbles for you hon.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

another 100 snuck in


----------



## natalie83

Where did they come from??    

Loads of     i'm sure everything will be fine this time!! Just take it easy!!


----------



## sarahcutekitten

Girls, I am intrigued as to what the lucky 7 thread is all about? I am a 1st time egg sharer and on day 2 of my 2WW so I certainly would love some lucky 7's

Sarah x


----------



## Maria Christina

Well lovely ladies the bubbles worked for me yipheeeeeeeeee 
the doctor has agreed to do the blood tests for us, 
saves us about £800 -£1200 so grateful
and she said she'd prescribe the heparin, if that's what I definately need
so can sleep now tonight

*Miss TC* hope your appointment has gone good as well honey
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

*EBW1969* your little ones a strong one and it's going to be ok this time honey 
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

*Nat* good luck for your scan thurs
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

*Em* only two days till your birthday
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

*Vicki *  hope you can practise soon  do the drugs have any side effects ?
sending you lots of  
  
  
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

*Sarah* Welcome
the 7's thread is a place where you'll meet lovely new friends who love having lots of 7's 
in their bubbles, will make sure you're on a 7, or two
good luck on your 2ww
      
       
      
      

love and hugs to all
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## natalie83

Hey Sarah... Bubbles are to bring you luck on 2ww, Test day, Scans... whatever you need them for!

We will all get to work on them and bump them up for you!!! 

Nat xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Sarah stay with us and you'll get the hang of it, have put you up to 2 7's

every day we check on each other and make sure we have a 7 in our bubbles, 
by your test day we'll have you up to 3 7's

wishing you loads of luck, this board has brought me lots of luck and lovely friends

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahcutekitten

OOOH thank you all very much


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thanks for blowing me the bubbles girls...BUT I've been 80'd  

Help!!!!  

Maria Christina...Check the Clomid thread and look at the side effects...They're not pretty    

Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## Maria Christina

Vicki  how do I find the clomid site    

lol MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

MC

heres a link to clomid board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

and heres a link to the clomid side effects

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Mrs R I have 77d you

Natalie another 100 have come your way this morning.

Been to GP to "book in" for the hospital etc (scary thought) and he has asked in no uncertain terms my prospective hospital to do a 12w scan so I dont have to wait for a 16w (their standard).....please God we get that far- and obviously way way way beyond....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Sarah and Nat I have 777d you and now I must rest I think I have RSI.....


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

All 7's looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## natalie83

Thanks EBW... Haven't you been busy! Get some frozen peas on that wrist! Great news about the 12wk scan i bet yr over the moon... i met my midwife yesterday and shes a real   so when i go to Cardiff for my scan tomorrow i'm gonna ask if i can get my antenatal there instaed of Newport! Fingers Crossed!!!

Everyone else is looking good!

Nat xx


----------



## MissTC

Just checking in 

All 7's are looking ok

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## sallyanne1

Natalie good luck for your scan today hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good luck Natalie!!!!!        


Hiya Sallyanne hope you are ok hon


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

I cant believe it

Its my birthday and some norti bubble monster has put me on an 8  

I have had enough bad luck of late

could one of you lovelies work your magic for me please

thanks
Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Have 77d you hon

Have a good day

Ladies please can we 777 her by the end of her birthday between us!!!  I am in meetings today so cant promise to be able to manage many more bubbles.


----------



## Maria Christina

Dear EM 















we hope you have a wonderul Birthday,








buy a cake and blow out the candles








May all your wishes will come true



























































































lots of love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

Happy brthday Em


----------



## Kamac80

Happy birthday Em

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ok who 87d me?

another 100 for you Em


----------



## sallyanne1

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EM* Blew you 600 bubbles  and put you on 777 hun

EBW put you on 77 for now hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks sallyanne

Keeping an eye out ladies...working from home tomorrow so hoping bubble blowing will be easier for me.

Hoping  also I too can be back at 777 for my birthday on 24th


----------



## natalie83

OMG!!! What an emotional experience!!! We had our scan today... Baby is fine, good strong heartbeat... when they measured it they said i was 7wks 4days so being as i'm not "technically" 7wks til tomorrow its a whole 5days bigger than they were expecting but they said it was a good thing!

Apparently... i have a "textbook" Corpus Luteum, which according to the sonographer is something they rarely get to see... hehehe... How Chuffed and i?!?!      Big Grins all round!

Thank you all so much for my lucky bubbles... they have worked their magic once again!!! I've got another scan in 2wks so perhaps we can get up to a 7777??  Not that i'm being greedy!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EM... Hope you have a good 1

Loads of   and   to you all!!!

Nat xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Ive been "8'd"


----------



## sarahcutekitten

There you go Chick


----------



## TwiceBlessed

wow that was fast feel better already thanks x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

lol someone else helping now I think.....


----------



## sarahcutekitten

Lots of good people here thats why


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I love this place! dont you?


----------



## TwiceBlessed

kate I have 77d you again.....

someone is blowing bubbles today.....Mine are going weird....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

all 77 or 777 thanks whoever bumped me back up!


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

All 7's looking good!

Kate xx


----------



## sallyanne1

HELP    Someone has messed up my bubbles


----------



## MrsRedcap

All sorted sallyanne


----------



## brownowl23

Hi everyone all bubbles OK

Chris


----------



## sallyanne1

TY Mrs Redcap


----------



## TwiceBlessed

bubbles looking good this morning....


----------



## Martha Moo

Everyones looking good on 77 or 777

EBW just popped you on a 777

back later 

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks hon...

please keep them there for Sunday when I will be 38....


----------



## Maria Christina

Chris your bump is looking good

Em did you have a nice weekend away ?  Did you get a cake ?   
hope you had a lovely birthday 

Vicki hope the drugs aren't too bad

EBW  what you up to on Sunday ??

Miss TC    It's YOUR BIRTHDAY ON FRIDAY ohhhhhh 
what are you going to do ??
big hugs coming your way  

all looking good 
love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Hi girls 

can someone put my bubbles back to doubble 7's again. they moved up by 10 . I am waiting for af for my baseline scan  

thanks girls

mitch
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

have 777d you honey...

Loads of birthdays round here!!!

I have nothing planned at the moment for mine....its not really that in the forefront of my brain atm what with other stuff going on!!!!


----------



## honneybee

Thanks ebw1969

your a gem  

mitch


xx


----------



## Kamac80

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

Bubbles looking fine!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

all 77 and 777 are looking great

Chris fab bump 

MC how r u honey 

Miss TC ooh another birthday on the thread this week 
ooh and another not far behind you

love to all
Em


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* am doing okish thanks, trying to shake this infection 
so going for blood test today, and the pee sample finally got sent off, 
so fingers crossed they find out what's up and it stops the pain, what ever it is 
But we had good news DH Karatype tests came back normal yipheeeeeeeee 
So now there's me to sort out next month, but having my GP doing the tests for us is a big help
Did you have a nice birthday weekend ??

*Miss TC Birthday Friday and EBW1969 on Sunday, good month for birthdays ladies* 
      

*Miss TC*   hope you have a lovely birthday on Friday
Hope you have a good day 

*EBW* what are you doing this weekend then ?

*Chris* Bump is lovely are the boys behaving themselves ?
Not long till you have to slow down at work, how are you feeling ??

*Kate* how are you, what are you up to

*Mitch* hope your scan is good    

*Sally, Nat, Sarah *  hope you're all OK

*Vicki * How's the drugs going ? are you able to







for  yet ??

love and hugs to all 7's looking good
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23

hi girls

All 7's looking good.

Boys are having a ball. one of them kick the doppler off my tummy when the midwfie was checking his heartbeat.  He obviously thinks the same of the midwife as I do 

As for slowing down at work i'd love to, am driving in now as public transport is too much. Midwife wants me to finish work at 28 weeks, but the doc wont sign me off even though its all todo with risk of PRe  term labour. I cant afford to take all my full pay mat leave before they are born and if I get signed off sick work will pay me til 36 weeks and start my mat leave then.

Chris


----------



## Maria Christina

Oh Chris sorry the midwife is a








Good for the boys
I can't believe the doctor won't sign you off work 
Can't you go back and see another doctor at the practise, Cry and say the stress of 
traveling is really getting to you and your not sleeping cause you're worried.
Then they might see sense and sign you off.
It's not fair, what about your consultant ?
Surely if it's the best thing for you and your babies, you should just be signed off 

love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

MC - im good ta! U?

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just checking...ok who messed up mine??!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW

have popped u on a 77

emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks hon, I know its greedy wanting more than a single 7 but every 7 helps!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

well that was shortlived, now I am on an 8.....


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW
have 77'd you again honey!

MC
so sorry to read that you havent been well
I hope that your feeling much better

My brains been elsewhere for the last few weeks!



About my birthday well it wasnt thebest
i had to go to work, came home dh arranged to take me for a meal, wasnt sure but didnt feel right iykwim, got to restaurant and before starter came i had bad tum and it lasted til sunday i almost cancelled my weekend away with parents but dh convinced me to go, glad i went as was lovely to see parents

I felt terribly blue and teary but think it was cos it was the first birthday since the loss of bouncer

hope everyone else is well
Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks very much Em xxx


----------



## Kamac80

Ok everyone is on a 7!

Kate xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Em thanks honey, hopefully the blood test will help and now the pee test has finally been sent off I may get some answers
It's not as painful today though, I just feel old








Am sorry to hear you've had a poorly tumble, it's awful especially for your birthday
I hadn't realised you had lost bouncer,  
he looks so beautiful in his pictures, no wonder you miss him   
Take good care
lots of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello sweeties, just checking in on the bubbles, all is looking good!!!

Could you all keep a special eye on mine please as I had a phonecall from the hospital yesterday and it looks as if things are well with the recipient again. My nurse has to talk to my consultant, but if he say's it ok to proceed, then I could be starting tx in 2weeks!!!     I really don't want to get my hopes up, but how great would that be, just in time for the school hols, and I could put all my focus and energy on it. So please keep your fingers crossed for me. Will pop in and let you know what they decide!
Lots of love and 7777777777777's all round!!
Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

consider "eye kept" and 100 bubbles sent your way this morning.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hia

just checking in

the BM is out today

both me and kate are on an 8

kate i will pop u on a 77 can someone sort me out please

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

there you go hon. doubly annoying to go from a 777 to a 778... will try to keep popping you up to eventually a 777 again but could take some time...at work


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hiya Girls,

Can I be cheeky and have my bubbles on a 777 please? as I have my Clomid scan tomorrow to see if any follies have developed. I'm really nervous  

Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## helenO

Vicki, I've blown you some bubbles - gonna stop now as there's definitely more than one of us and I don't want to over shoot!!

Best of luck for tomorrow    

Helen
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

done but OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!       

Good luck honey

Thanks Helen I slowed down at 753 to check it didnt overshoot!!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you girls


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em for my bubbles!

All looking ok now.

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

just checking in

Thanks EBW for the 77  

Kate your welcome honey  

Vicki  for tomorrow

Em


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thanks Em


----------



## honneybee

Good luck Vicki I hope it goes really well for you  

mitch
xx


----------



## Maria Christina

Good luck *Vicki*, keeping everything crossed for your scan and then  
have been on the links that the lovely Em posted, it sounds a dreadful drug
and







I pray it will be all VERY WORTHWHILE  
Wishing you lots and lots of

What time is your scan ?       


All 7's looking good
love and luck to all 
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good luck today Vicki xx

another 200 for you Em. determined to get you back on 777.....

ah someone else is blowing....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

can someone tell me what these "credits" are please??!!!


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW1969

it's so you can send each other gifts, neat idea, look in the Charter member section
it tells you all

lol MC xxxxxxx

Miss TC birthday tomorrow and Your's on Sunday


----------



## TwiceBlessed

yeah I bought donuts into work today.... 


Lets see if I can work out these credits then....looks a laugh...

Was that you blowing bubbles earlier?


----------



## honneybee

Hi Girls.

I was trying to help with the 7 too  hope thats o.k

I tried to help ems as she did not have a 7.
YOu have been kind to give me mine. I have my baseline scan tomorrow and I have been waiting for af to finally kick in, which it did last night so hoping I am fit to go and do not have to go for another one and I have to book another flight or will have to hang around all weekend. I really don't want to do that.

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi girls

thanks for my bubble boost

Mitch your on a 777 so left you alone
ditto MC
EBW have blown you a couple of hundred

everyone is on a double or triple  

Em


----------



## brownowl23

All bubbles looking good. I cant blow too many so I will try and help people get on to 777's tonight


----------



## Maria Christina

EBW another couple of hundred for you, will get you there for your birthday  

lol MC xxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks for the birthday 777, 
brownowl you were on an 8!!!! bumped you back up to a 77 cant 777 you easily today sorry work getting v suspicious....


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi girls

well look at my new ticker

the 777 really did work its magic!

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Congrats Em.

Hope all goes well with your planning appointment. I am sure it will

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Great news Em!!


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks

I cant believe it 

Yesterday i was just saying i reckon they will leave me til i have my appt for follow up on aug 22
was feeling really down about it 

I am actually up north and due to come home that day so it works out really well timewise

I spoke to the clinic and they said i can start as soon as i want or i can wait til after my break which is 2nd aug to 4th august

my dh dont know yet 

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Ugh im on a 0!

Chris


----------



## TwiceBlessed

77 again  and I see I am back on a 77 myself......


----------



## Maria Christina

chris just done you a couple of hundred, will do more later and for EBW

EM 
Good news  

love MC xxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Em and Chris another 100 closer to the magic 777 for you ladies xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

and again.

Boy anyone else find this site crashing when you multi blow!!!


----------



## Kamac80

Hi hope everyone is ok?

All 7's looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey my lovelies,
Everyone's 7's are looking fab!

Looks like I'm starting tx again very soon!!! Just waiting to hear back from the hospital to make sure my recipient hasn't got any    booked, so it's all go go go!!
Check out my ticker!   That's what I'm hoping for anyway! Could be starting on 3rd of July....so excited! So please keep the good luck coming my way.....  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Rhonda wonderful wonderful news honey

Kate you were on an 8 so have put u back to a 77

be back later just need to put dinner in oven

am in dog house for not being psychic!

Em


----------



## Kamac80

All 7's are ok!

Kate xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

congrats Rhonda....best of luck for this cycle xxx

will try and add some more bubbles later but have a looooooooooooooooooong meeting this morning.....


----------



## TwiceBlessed

ooops I am now only on a single 7.....given to me in kindness!!!

Anyone help me out here?  I am 9+4 today and a bit edgy as this is the day things started going belly up last time.


----------



## Maria Christina

*Miss TC
Happy Birthday Honey
Hope you have a good day


Loads of love and hugs
MC xxxxxxx*​


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW

i have popped you on a 77

Maria  
 for your gift 

Miss TC i have said elsewhere but

  HappY birthday Miss TC  

Just a quick post
everyone else seems to be ok

Have just got back from the vet so will check back in later

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Maria Christina thanx for the gift...right back at ya xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

some more bubbles for you em!!!!  (oops boss caught me)


----------



## Martha Moo

thanks EBW

have popped you on a 7777

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

thanks

lol you got the implied hint then


----------



## MissSunshine

I can't believe this!!!!    there is a possibility that my recipient _might_ be going away for a couple of days at the end of July........ right when EC is due!!!!
I'll find out for definite whats happening on Monday, I probably sound really selfish, but I hope she doesn't!! It would just put things back another month and my 2ww would be going into September when I'm due to start a new term with a new class!!
Oh why are things so difficult....... 
Please keep your fingers crossed for me, I'm so ready to start.xxxx

All the bubbles look fab by the way.....don't want to spoil any, so will just send lots of                     to everyone instead!!xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80

MC have put u on a 7 as u were on an 8!

Help im on an 8!!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

kate have popped you onto a 77

MC have got you half way to a 777

everyone else was ok

Em


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks em

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

everyone is looking good on 77 or 777 and our birthday girl is on 7777!

MC have popped you back to a 777

Em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

wow bubbles looking good for tomorrow- when I will be 38....... 

Rhonda- hope it all works out for you hon

Me- having one of those negative days.  I havent got "this far" before and my head is all over the place.  Convinced things are going wrong because 2d before 10w and I still havent thrown up or even felt that sick (indeed feel less sick). Symptoms have been slight again today and this is doing my head in.  I just want so much for everything to be ok.  Thats why I cant really concentrate on my birthday this year....

Sorry sound like I am whingeing now....


----------



## Kamac80

Hello!

Bubbles looking ok!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Happy Birthday EBW

  

Love Emx​


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks hon. TBH I am having a bad day  

My symptoms are hiding, my tummy seems flatter and I am petrified its all gone wrong. I didnt sleep much at all and when I did I dreamt about it.  I will be 10w tomorrow.  Its so hard to get my head around things. I know some of it is related to the timing and also finding out yesterday that one of my pg buddies (who was pg and mc the same time as me last time) has just found out she has lost this one too.  I cant think straight.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Kamac80

EBW happy birthday 

Em popped u back on a 7

Kate xx


----------



## natalie83

Hi EBW... Try not to worry too much sweetie... easier said than done i know!

My symptoms have been "hiding" from me too over the last few days and i got really worried... thinking the worst!! I posted on the 1st Trimester board on Bun in the Oven and was reassured by lots of other ladies that this is perfectly normal and symptoms tend to come and go!!! I was so tempted to buy yet another HPT just to make sure but resisted the urge and guess what... my symptoms have come back with avengence today!!! 

We all think the 2ww is bad but i guess the worrying never really stops!!! I wont be happy until i can feel jellybean kicking away like beckham inside me... but even then i'll probably find something to worry about!! If you get really really worried call your clinic... mine have been a great help in reasurring me everything is fine... i was even given an emergency scan at 5wks as i had severe pains and thought it was all over but everything was fine and it was just my ovaries playing up after all the stimming!!!

Hope you feel better soon sweetie... we are all here for you if you need a chat


----------



## Martha Moo

kate and miss tc

your both on an 8 

popping u both on a 77

em


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Thanks ladies.

So sorry I cant multiblow bubbles from my laptop...can only blow one every 10 seconds and then the thing crashes if i do too many.

Going to the GP in the morning to see if he can refer me to an EPU or something for a scan as I think this should sort out my head a bit.  DP coming with me....

Amazingly I feel sickish again tonight but I am still gonna go to the GP...I havent eaten much today but understand that shouldnt be a major issue, will have had my vits, my milk and my protein shake at least as well as cereals and a couple of sarnies....   

Feel like a neurotic though.  Natalie- last time I also went to the EPU with bad pains at exactly 5w why dont they tell us that could happen....


----------



## Martha Moo

EBW



i hope your gp can refer you to epau for a scan to ease your mind
PG symptoms can come and go but i think you need your mind put at rest hun

Did you get any lovely birthday gifts

everyones 7's are ok

Emxx


----------



## brownowl23

Hi Evryone

All 7's looking good.

I got my new car today its fab 

Chris


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm on an 8 Eeeeeeek


----------



## Martha Moo

vicki 
back to a 77


----------



## MrsRedcap

Thank you thank you Em x x x x


----------



## Maria Christina

*Em* thank you so much for looking after my bubbles, you are an angel  

*EBW1969 *   
Hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday 



it's very natural to worry, did you know there's a thread, called pg after loss, 
Em will tell you where to find it, cause she's sooooo clever 
But everyone will understand exactly where your coming from and be in the same boat
I hope your doctor refers you, if not you can pay for a scan 
take good care ​
Chris what sort of car ?? Hope you had a good weekend ?

Kate  how are you doing ?

Guess what I discovered games, in the Charter membership section, I never play these sort's of games
But it's been great and it would be perfect for anyone in the 2ww, it passes so much time 
And love the new game of credits, it's so useful, especially sending EBW some late birthday flowers.
You earn credits and then you can send presents with them. Such a brilliant idea
I liked it, kept me amused all weekend

*Mrs R sending you*   
                                  
                                  
                                  
                                  
                                  
                                  
                                  

*Miss TC*   

love and  to all 
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just a quick post as need to finish breakfast
get ready for work
walk willow
prep the bedroom for leaving her 
and all in space of an hour 

Everyone is on a double triple or quadruple except me 

Could someone pop me on a double as i need all the luck i can get

i have my wisdom teeth out this after noon under a local  they had to stop last time cos it was too much pain they said we will reschedule you under a GA and the appt is under a LA 

Willow is still not right although not as bad as she was fri and sat but i have phone consultation with vet somepoint today

EBW thinking of you sweetheart
not sure if you have found the pregnant after loss thread but heres a link in case you havent

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98683.0;topicseen

have a good day everyone
Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Em thanks for sorting my bubbles!

I had a weird dream last nite i was blown 77777 bubbles although know thats impossible!

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo

please could someone put me on a 77

I am going shortly for my wisdom teeth out and cacking it a bit

and the vet thinks willows kidney is poorly

Willow needs some luck! bless her!

Em


----------



## brownowl23

Em I cant put you on a 77 at work as my mousie is so noisy, but I wish you and Willow all the best of luck this afternoon

Gayn - My car is a KIa Sedona

Chris


----------



## honneybee

there you are Em

back to 77's  Good luck at the dentists and hope willow gets better soon 

mitch
x


----------



## honneybee

someones blown you over, I will try again  

mitch
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Hi all thanks for your kind thoughts.

I went to the gp this morning and explained how scared I was and he contacted the local hospital who phoned me within 90 mins to say I could come in this afternoon.

Beanie was there wiggling and waving his/her arms and legs.  They have also said if I need another reassurance scan to ring them any time and I can come in the next day.

Im pretty tired now though amazed beanie has grown so much in 2w!

Wish I could blow bubbles on this laptop....can someone please help kate she is on a 0


----------



## MrsRedcap

There must be a few of us blowing for Kate


----------



## Martha Moo

yes it was me!

back to a 77

everyone is fine

Em


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Girls,

  Can i join you all ? 

  I need some luck for my 2nd IVF cycle, my last cycle was a BFN  .

                
                                Strawberries x


----------



## Martha Moo

Strawberries

Have popped you on a 77

Are you on a long or short protocol 

We may be cycle buddies 

I am doing short protocol prob starting stims 2nd August

Em


----------



## Strawberries

Hi Em,

Thanks for the bubbles  

I am on the short protocol, I'm taking the pill till the 20th July then scan booked for 23rd July.

                                    
                                              Strawberries


----------



## Martha Moo

aaw

i think you will be a little ahead of me

wishing you lots of luck honey

Emxx


----------



## Kamac80

Thanks girls for sorting my bubbles!

Strawberries welcome


----------



## Strawberries

EM and Kamac80 - I put your bubbles up to 777  


                    Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80

Thank you strawberries


----------



## Martha Moo

Thank you strawberries  

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Everyone is looking good


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99961.new#new

Lots of love luck and 

Love Emxx


----------

